# Vietnamese Lemon Curry Lingcod with Kimchi Shots



## dirtsailor2003 (May 15, 2013)

8740388944_9d22264f19_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2013






I used left over Kimchi from Mr T's recipe to create a Kimchi Shot. I first marinated the lingcod in the some of the Kimchi liquid, then cooked it in the marinade. If the fish had been fresh I would have served it raw, and added lime juice to the Kimchi juice to create more of a ceviche.













8739277403_a2957e0586_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2013






Pretty simple I used Savory Spice shops Vietnamese Lemon Curry, butter and chopped green onion on the fish. Cooked until the fish is opaque and flakes easily.













8739275877_60dadbef1c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2013






Cooked everything in the mini-wsm. Used 365 brand lump and apple wood. Ran the smoker at 250*













8739274689_9b9d1c20ce_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2013






It wouldn't be a meal with out some veggies. Roasted some taters, garden fresh asparagus, and mini squash on the lower rack of the mini-wsm.













8739278803_43600974ce_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2013






Enjoy!













8739268327_19dccf7371_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (May 15, 2013)

I love the patty pan "squish"....they are so cute to me.  Again....you have me drooling!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks amazing!  I am going to do the radish stuff......Love veggies with meats when they come in for spring time.

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 15, 2013)

Boy, that looks good.  The first shot looks like it would be a good ceviche dish by itself.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 15, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Boy, that looks good.  The first shot looks like it would be a good ceviche dish by itself.
> 
> Tom


It was good! I wish that I had fresh fish to use and not frozen. I think that it would be good with a shot of vodka to "cook" the fish. Scallops would be really good with this.

I forgot that imitation crab was another popular addition to the Hawaiian version. I'm not a big fan of surimi .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I love the patty pan "squish"....they are so cute to me.  Again....you have me drooling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat! We really like the baby squash. Our Costco has been having them regularly, as well as the fingerling taters. So we've been cooking them often. We are getting 4-6 asparagus spears every couple of days. Not enough for a whole meal, but a nice addition.


----------

